# Someone said there is no hope for my fish!! help I really want more opinions.



## Stormlass (Jan 2, 2009)

My fish (hero) just a couple of hours ago started swimming on his side at the top of the tank... he struggles to swim down. I have a bigger gold fish (Nemo) that keeps bumping him and he will be ok for like a second and floats to the top again. The other small one (sherbert) keeps bumping him as well. Someone suggested I put him out of his misery because there is nothing I can do to help him. I would like more opinions!!!! Also... the bigger fish isn't doing it. He is though from time to time going to the top and it looks like he is trying to look out at the top of the water on his side... but he doesn't stay on his side like the other one. I would like to know if what he has is contagious? Do I need to take him out? Do I need to treat all of them? Why is this happening? What can I do?


----------



## Stormlass (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry I didn't do this first

Tank Size: 10 gallons

Water Parameters: I am so sorry... I don't know.

Water Changes: 1/3 of the tank... about once a week. I went on vacation for two weeks and didn't come back until New Years eve and did the partial water change then.

Feeding: twice a day

Fish in the tank: (Nemo) 2 years old... only had him for 7 mo. Sherbert and Hero we won at the fair about 4 months ago. Nemo is like approximately 4 inches... the other two are about 2 inches.

Infected fish: Hero the smaller one.... Though my big one... its possible.. I am not sure.

Symptoms of the infected fish: About I don't know... a couple of weeks ago before I left we noticed time to time hero going to the top and it looked like he was trying to look out the top of the water but then he would swim around like normal. Now.. I fed him about 10 and he was fine. a couple of hours later..... he was having trouble swimming down and and floating on his side at the top. 

Time the Symptoms occurred: ooops... answer up above.

Age of the fish: Well Nemo when I took him from my friend was fine... and the other two were fine as well... until these past weeks.
Tank History: No past diseases that I know of.... I got this 10 gallon take when we got the two little ones.

Medications in Use: No medications... I am just finding out now what I should do. I would like to keep Hero around. Most of the time I feed them flakes... once in awhile I feed them pellets... but I noticed the two little once had a harder time with them... so I don't do it much.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try cooking some peas, squeezing the skins off, and feeding the centers to your fish. Goldfish are prone to getting air in the gut and sometimes 'fishy laxative" will do the trick. Just floating isn't fatal on its own. The affected fish can get exhausted or be picked on by other fish, but kept alone, a fsih can live like that for a long time. Sometimes affected fish recover on their own. Once it happens, though, it has a tendency to come back. So think about what you did differently in the few days before the fish got sick, and don't do it again.


----------

